
Fuzzing the Z-Machine - Luc
http://8bitworkshop.com/blog/misc/fuzzing-the-z-machine.md.html
======
MrRadar
In case you haven't seen, the latest entry on The Digital Antiquarian blog is
about how the Z-Machine was resurrected and ended up underpinning the 90s text
adventure renaissance: [https://www.filfre.net/2019/10/new-tricks-for-an-old-
z-machi...](https://www.filfre.net/2019/10/new-tricks-for-an-old-z-machine-
part-1-digging-the-trenches/)

~~~
pmoriarty
That whole blog is just a treasure trove. I highly recommend reading all the
articles on it, if you have even the remotest interest in anything computer
game-related.. especially if you're interested in older games.

~~~
MrRadar
Even if you don't have a particular interest in retro computer games, his
9-part series on the history of Microsoft Windows in the 16-bit era (covering
the period from the early pre-Windows GUI systems for IBM PCs (and why they
all failed) to Windows 3.1 (which finally brought the GUI to the masses)) is
an absolute must-read for anyone who has a interest in computing or business
history in the mid-late 80s: [https://www.filfre.net/2018/06/doing-windows-
part-1-ms-dos-a...](https://www.filfre.net/2018/06/doing-windows-part-1-ms-
dos-and-its-discontents)

------
jburgess777
I was disappointed this wasn’t about fuzzing the other Z machine.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z_Pulsed_Power_Facility](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z_Pulsed_Power_Facility)

~~~
nick_
I thought it might be about wheezing the ju—uice.

